# train question-n scale



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. Readers digest gave as a gift a train set close to n gauge.It won`t stay on n gauge track.Close [but the only thing close is handgrenades and horseshoes] but won`t work on n gauge track. Coupla questions: did it come with a track and did it have a powered engine? on ebay it says it was a starter set or collectors set.


Appreciate any answers,have a good evening,Everett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think they were made for displaying only, non-powered.
I also think shaygetz had said something about these at one time a while back.

Yes they don't work on N scale track, what they are I believe are nice dust collectors.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

From my blog...

http://bobsmodelworks.com/2009/04/h...s-n-scale-2-bay-hopper-and-container-gondola/

I have since found that the piggy back trailers are easily converted as well.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*RD trains*

Big Ed,youre right.. great dust collectors. Shay,I knew someone had said something to me but I couldn`t remember who or where on the forum. My search ability on this forum[anywhere] leaves a lot to be desired.I haven`t been up on your blog for quite a spell.I`ll look tomorrow.

Ed,I been thinking maybe a diorama on my layout or maybe a wreck scene on it for them. 

Something I found while looking thru my junk was a set of tracks Ho size,I think. They make a circle about 16 to 20 inches. Didn`t get to measure them or take pics. The length of each piece appears to be 5 or 6 inch. What is the smallest circle for Ho.No connectors on them They have something like a horseshoe to fasten them together. Sometime between now and this weekend,I`ll post photos and more info.

Many thanks,sanepilot.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The smallest commercially available radius is Marklin at just over 12"...I'm thinking you have some old Peco...:thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*track*

Tnx,Shay.. Got it checked out and it is probably junk with a capital J. Wish it was peco or such. It is a flat steel ribbon for track. Probably wally-world train.

Tnx,Sanepilot


----------

